

Facebook breaks ground on new datacenter in Oregon - callmeed
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/techchron/detail?entry_id=55743

======
callmeed
Previous article <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=957670>

~~~
romland
Makes me wonder who userx was in that article.

